# Fuente de Chocolate digital quema PWM



## cchueke (Sep 4, 2012)

Hola a todos!

Les comento mi primera y única experiencia con una de estas cascadas de Chocolate que se pueden ver cada tanto.

Antes que nada y para el que nunca desarmó una les cuento como funcionan: básicamente la base de la fuente tiene una resistencia que calienta la misma, y transfiere calor a la parte superior de la fuente (Cascada). por otro lado un motor en el centro sube el chocolate a través de un eje espiralado. Al llegar arriba el chocolate cae por los distintos platos haciendo el efecto cascada.
Esta fuente en particular posee control digital de la velocidad de la cascada, y on-off de la temperatura, pero regulada internamente con un sensor atornillado al plato (todo acero inoxidable).

La fuente me llega con su fusible quemado. La misma posee un microcontrolador encargado de todo el control. El mismo y a través de un optoacoplador y componentes accesorios activa un Mosfet IRF840 que es el que controla el motor DC de la fuente.
La alimentación es 110V, se rectifica onda completa y filtra antes de ir al motor, que es de 90V 0.1A según su etiqueta.

Revisado el circuito se detecta el mosfet en corto y el diodo amortiguador de picos inverso (UF4007, en paralelo al motor) también en corto.
Se reemplazan los componentes y se prueba en vacío ok ( no tengo el chocolate je!).

Una vez en servicio y pasada media hora la fuente vuelve a fallar quemando los mismos componentes. Se observa que por el corto se desoldó un terminal del diodo, estimo que falló primero ya que un corto del mismo lleva al corto del mosfet seguro, en cambio a la inversa no.

Verifico puente de diodos ok, Electrolítico ok, desarmo el motor y está impecable con sus carbones apenas desgastados. Vos midiendo su resistencia girando el mismo y todos los pasos miden el mismo valor, el cobre no se ve recalentado ni se huele nada.

A esta altura debería encender nuevamente la fuente y ver como evoluciona, pero no sé bien para donde agarrar....asi que agradeceré mucho sugerencias!!

Gracias!!
Carlos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 4, 2012)

Amigo, reemplaza el motor por un bombillo de tension acorde y dejalo un tiempo en funcionamiento.


----------



## electromecanico (Oct 8, 2012)

la habran prendido el motor con el chocolate duro??


----------



## plarenas (Oct 11, 2012)

deberías sacar y revisar el consumo del motor y ver cuanto es lo normal que debería consumir. si esta en los parametros normales tienes que revisar el pulso que esta activando el transistor.


----------

